# 8pt down



## Stump Shooter (Oct 23, 2015)

Well appears I am making up for my two year drought, Got this 8pt this morning around 8:15am. hunting some acorn trees in thick cover. This was my first kill with the Tree Shark and glad I had it, the shot was liver and one lung at 14 steps. The arrow buried to the fletch and pulled through after about 10 yards. All my deer have been public land. DAS DALA 45lb  3555 Gold Tip with Tree Shark (great head) arrow weight is about 505 grains.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 23, 2015)

Good deer, good shot and fine tracking! I am proud for you Barfield!
What a week.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 23, 2015)

Good job there Barfield. Keep it going.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 23, 2015)

Stack em up!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 23, 2015)

I need one of those camp fire sit and talks because my deer like to run into the deepest holes they can find, never would have made it without Will coming out to help me. I have cut them up on the ground before just need guidance to refine the process. Thanks Guys, but I do love it so!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2015)

Sweet! Congrats...


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah man! I love a good hot streak! Keep after em!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 23, 2015)

Sweet!! Them tree Sharks put a hurtin on deer.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 23, 2015)

Congratulations on a fine deer


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Oct 23, 2015)

good job .Robert....how far did he go?


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 23, 2015)

Good job.!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome job buddy


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2015)

Good job man.  Congratulations!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 23, 2015)

Shane he went farther than I would have liked but never stopped when he was shot until he expired. He was down inside 150, the Shark ate him up, but with the heart and one lung he had a little go in him.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 23, 2015)

They are tough as nails, and that's where the term "beast" and "animal" come from...  congrats!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2015)

Good deal and thanks for the story and pics.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats on a fine public land buck.


----------



## ddawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice Buck!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 24, 2015)

You needed the exercise. You going to kill a big old pig down at Horse Creek and now in shape.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 24, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> You needed the exercise. You going to kill a big old pig down at Horse Creek and now in shape.



I Wish !!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 25, 2015)

Good deal.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 25, 2015)

Congratulations Mr. Barfield!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 25, 2015)

Good job!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just now seeing this. Way to go Robert, nice one!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 28, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Just now seeing this. Way to go Robert, nice one!!!



Thought I had commented a while back...
Congrats!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 29, 2015)

Good stuff Robert.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice brother


----------



## lampern (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats and well done to you sir!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats Sir!RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats Robert looks like you got a bloody streak going this year.


----------

